# Hospitality



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is a link to a post by Mrs. Elaine Wallace on the subject of hospitality (Elaine is the wife of Pastor Paul Wallace, minister of Magherafelt Reformed Baptist Church here in Northern Ireland):

Hospitality, my conclusions. « Home but not Alone


----------

